# Coacaine and now alcohol trigger DP symptoms



## Juan4343 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi,

I experience all the classic depersonalisation feelings, after cocaine, and now any alcohol. It first happened to me 4 years ago when I had cocaine (whilst drinking) and the DP lasted for a month afterward. I tried a tiny bit of cocaine again a year or so later and the same thing happened, so I obviously gave up cocaine. I had consumed cocaine plenty of times before this, an never had a problem so it almost felt like I had reached my limit that my brain would accept. I certainly wouldn't say I had consumed a lot in my life.

About 4 months ago the DP symptoms returned after a big night on the beers, and now it happens even when I have a beer or two. The DP lasts for about 2 weeks. I know the answer is to just give up drinking, but I would like to get back to social drinking if possible. Again it feels like I have reached my limit. I certainly binge drank too much in my 20's and I don't think this would have helped.

Anyway, has anyone had heard of success stories of being able to go back to even mild drinking?

I am presently about 3 months off the drink, and am lucky enough to be DP free now, but am considering maybe trying a different form of alcohol than beers - i.e. vodka. I might try just a half drink and see how I go. Would love to hear whether others have tried this.

Thanks, and I do hope that all those suffering recover quickly, as I fully appreciate how difficult it is to live with DP symptoms.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very strange. I have never heard of anyone who gets transient DP from drinking. Not saying it's not possible. Personally as someone with chronic DP I would "stop drinking", but I understand that can be a bummer - you want to go have some beers with friends. For me there are some things I simply can't do anymore because of DP despite wishing I could. I have more of a severe form though. It would be unfortunate but maybe the best thing to do would be to give up alcohol and stay DP free. I'd say do what you feel is best. If you want to try vodka, try a little and see what happens. Whatever you do, goodluck! and I hope the DP diminishes and stays away. Cheers (or not cheers)!


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

I think you only get Dp while drinking because you wait for it  maybe I'm wrong


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

The solution is so easy: Never drugs or alcohol for the remainder of your life.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

TDX said:


> The solution is so easy: Never drugs or alcohol for the remainder of your life.


I agree, no alcohol or drugs again. I wouldn't risk it, in case next time you get stuck with the symptoms. That's a hell you don't want to get stuck in. Up to you though of course.


----------



## Juan4343 (Apr 6, 2016)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Very strange. I have never heard of anyone who gets transient DP from drinking. Not saying it's not possible. Personally as someone with chronic DP I would "stop drinking", but I understand that can be a bummer - you want to go have some beers with friends. For me there are some things I simply can't do anymore because of DP despite wishing I could. I have more of a severe form though. It would be unfortunate but maybe the best thing to do would be to give up alcohol and stay DP free. I'd say do what you feel is best. If you want to try vodka, try a little and see what happens. Whatever you do, goodluck! and I hope the DP diminishes and stays away. Cheers (or not cheers)!


----------



## Juan4343 (Apr 6, 2016)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Very strange. I have never heard of anyone who gets transient DP from drinking. Not saying it's not possible. Personally as someone with chronic DP I would "stop drinking", but I understand that can be a bummer - you want to go have some beers with friends. For me there are some things I simply can't do anymore because of DP despite wishing I could. I have more of a severe form though. It would be unfortunate but maybe the best thing to do would be to give up alcohol and stay DP free. I'd say do what you feel is best. If you want to try vodka, try a little and see what happens. Whatever you do, goodluck! and I hope the DP diminishes and stays away. Cheers (or not cheers)!


Thanks mate. I appreciate it. I do understand that the ultimate solution is probably just give up the beers, but I guess I feel a bit isolated and was just searching to see if anyone else had the same transient reaction from drinking. As you say, it seems as though it is very rare.


----------



## Juan4343 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I really appreciate it.

I think you are all right in that the ultimate solution is to give up drinking. I guess I was just looking to see if anyone else had this type of reaction and to see how they managed it.

It does seem a little odd that I get this reaction after drinking when previously I never did. I can't seem to find any answers as to why this has occurred and feel a bit isolated as none of the doctors or psychiatrists seem to be able to explain it. The weird thing is that once it goes after a few weeks I feel totally normal again. I know many of you wish they were in my position, so I do appreciate that my issue is not even close to as serious or frustrating as many of yours.

I will keep searching for someone who might react in the same way....


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Well my guess would be drinking depletes you in some important neurotransmitters so you end up feeling dp/dr after a night of drinking. The thing is all these things change how your brain works over time, something like cocaine can alter your reward system for a very, very long time.

Also, the expectation of getting dp/dr could trigger it within you after drinking now.

My advice would be to cut down on the drinking, learn to accept mild dp/dr post-drinking and work on restoring your brain balance through nutrition, exercise, cultivating joy and possibly medication if need be.


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

TimMis said:


> I think you only get Dp while drinking because you wait for it  maybe I'm wrong


This is what I was thinking. Perhaps you have come to associate any sort of altered consciousness with DP?


----------



## Juan4343 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Alex617. I am certainly trying all these things to assist and in general I feel pretty good at the moment.

As for waiting for it to happen, I am not sure this is the case as it was a million miles away from my thoughts the first time it happened after drinking and even recently I really didn't think I would get that reaction after just having a beer.

It always happens at least 24 hours after drinking too, which I find very strange.


----------

